
Show HN: Use Office.js and React to Build Add-Ins for Microsoft Office - Hongbo-Miao
https://github.com/Hongbo-Miao/office-addin-react
======
justforFranz
Developing for MS Office is a ghetto.

~~~
Hongbo-Miao
Hope we can improve that. Just contact me on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/Hongbo_Miao](https://twitter.com/Hongbo_Miao) any time if
you need. :p

Add-in has a store now, maybe it can help improve the situation
[https://store.office.com/en-us/appshome.aspx](https://store.office.com/en-
us/appshome.aspx)

